# Safari plante sans raison apparente.



## brindouille (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un mac book pro depuis mi septembre, j'en était ravie sauf que...
Depuis 2 - 3 semaines safari plante régulièrement ( chaque jour) , en fait alors que j'ai une connexion internet active et très bonne et que d'autres logiciels ( skype) fonctionnent, Safari ne charge plus aucune page. 
Je peux attendre tant que je veux ça ne remarche pas tant que je n'ai pas redémarrer le mac. 
Si je fais quitter safari la roue multicolor d'attente apparait et plus rien ne se passe jusqu'à ce que je me décider à forcer Safari à quitter. 


Il m'arrive aussi que mail plante un peu de la même façon, je ne peut ni envoyer ni recevoir jusqu'à ce que je redémarre le mac.... 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution pour me délivrer de ce problème? 
Merci d'avance. 

PS: je suis sous Mac OS Lion, il est à jour, Safari aussi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h57 ----------

Oups je me suis trompée de forum j'ai reporté dans " applications" .
Milles excuses aux modérateurs.


----------



## lionel32 (9 Janvier 2012)

bonjour brindouille, 

j'ai exactement le même souci que toi...

je suis nouvel utilisateur mac et vraiment super heureux!!

un macbook pro depuis début septembre 2011, ravi de la bête (je viens de me commander un imac 27, c'est dire !!).

seulement depuis environ 3 à 4 semaines, safari et maintenant mail plantent régulièrement. Aujourd'hui ces deux applications sont totalement bloquées (obligé de passer par "forcer à quitter").

Etant utilisateur pour mon travail de cette machine, je suis commence à prendre un peu peur. sachant que je me suis tourné sur mac pour justement éviter les problèmes de plantage de wind###..

si tu as du nouveau ???

très cordialement. lionel


----------



## christian899 (14 Janvier 2012)

Oui, cela devient un peu pénible. Obligez de jongle avec plusieurs navigateurs. Par contre aucun problème avec Mail pour moi.


----------



## jojoFoot13 (16 Janvier 2012)

Avez-vous regarder si Safari est bien à jour ?


----------



## lionel32 (17 Janvier 2012)

hello !!

oui safari est bien à jour..

mais depuis le redémarrage de mon macbook pro: plus aucun plantage depuis 2 jrs... à suivre


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2012)

Faut jeter le fichier préférence de safari (.plist) si soucis.


----------



## Xian (17 Janvier 2012)

Je suis sous 10.6, dernière version. Safari est à jour aussi. Il m'arrive que Safari se gèle, avec la roue multicolore qui n'en finit pas. C'est généralement lors de l'exécution de code flash. Tout finit par se geler et je dois faire un hard reset, sur mon "vieux MBP". je n'ai pas de solution. Je n'ai pas le courage de désinstaller flash et de voir si ça arrive encore. Ni de supprimer les extensions. Comme ça n'arrive pas souvent, j'aurais du mal à faire des tests.


----------



## jojoFoot13 (17 Janvier 2012)

Xian a dit:


> Je suis sous 10.6, dernière version. Safari est à jour aussi. Il m'arrive que Safari se gèle, avec la roue multicolore qui n'en finit pas. C'est généralement lors de l'exécution de code flash. Tout finit par se geler et je dois faire un hard reset, sur mon "vieux MBP". je n'ai pas de solution. Je n'ai pas le courage de désinstaller flash et de voir si ça arrive encore. Ni de supprimer les extensions. Comme ça n'arrive pas souvent, j'aurais du mal à faire des tests.



Fais un redémarrage de ton MBP, & télécharge un logiciel de "nettoyage" de logiciel tel que Cleaner.


----------



## Xian (24 Janvier 2012)

J'ai jeté les préférences de Safari, j'ai redémarré plusieurs fois, passé un coup d'Onyx, 2 fois, mais ça continue à planter, et ça fait planter le finder aussi. Je dois redémarrer brutalement. Cela pourrait venir de Flash ? des extensions ?


----------



## lionel32 (30 Janvier 2012)

hello tous le monde !!

Plus aucun plantage depuis le redémarrage effectué il y a quelques jours.. 

C'est bizarre tout de même...


----------



## Xian (30 Janvier 2012)

lionel32 a dit:


> hello tous le monde !!
> 
> Plus aucun plantage depuis le redémarrage effectué il y a quelques jours..
> 
> C'est bizarre tout de même...



Moi, j'en ai encore eu un ce matin, avec obligation de redémarrer.


----------



## apow (31 Janvier 2012)

Honnêtement, je me demande si Apple n'essaierai pas de nous décourager/dégoûter du flash sur internet! Perso les vidéos YouTube me font planter safari !


----------



## karamelmhou (31 Janvier 2012)

C'est Adobe le coupable, pas Apple.


----------



## Xian (31 Janvier 2012)

Je viens d'installer l'extension clicktoflash. On verra


----------



## karamelmhou (31 Janvier 2012)

ClickToFlash n'est plus supporté. Tu devrais plutôt installer ClickToPlugin.


----------



## Xian (31 Janvier 2012)

La version de clicktoplugin qui ne s'applique qu'à Flash s'appelle clicktoflash. C'est ce que j'ai installé. Mais merci.


----------



## Misskim (30 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Même problème ou quasi : Safari ne gèle pas, il se ferme carrément sans crier gare, parfois même en sortant de veille je trouve le message de plantage !
Toutefois, le message indique que ce n'est pas Safari lui-même, c'est *Contenu web Safari*.

Parfois, Firefox suit le mouvement, mais ce n'est pas systématique.
J'ai aussi remarqué dans le Moniteur (mais est-ce lié ?) que lorsque le Mac commence à ramer, il y a un *UserEventAgent* très gourmand : par exemple, 66% en ce moment. Quand je le ferme, il se recrée à une taille raisonnable, puis regrossit petit à petit, sans que je fasse rien de spécial. :mouais:

*Xian* : comment ça va, avec ClikToFlash ? Safari est plus stable ? tu surfes plus vite ?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2013)

Misskim a dit:


> *Xian* : comment ça va, avec ClikToFlash ? Safari est plus stable ? tu surfes plus vite ?


C'est surtout que les contenus Flash ne se lancent plus, sauf si :

tu cliques sur la fenêtre avec du Flash pour lancer l'animation,
tu autorises certaines pages / certains sites à lancer automatiquement le contenu Flash.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2013)

ça plante depuis la 10.8.2 mais apparemment tout le monde n'est pas concerné
Difficile de savoir le ou les coupables surtout que ces planages peuvent parfois disparaitre 1 jour ou 2 puis revenir 
RAS avec Iron ou Camino 
et RAS sur mon 2eme MBP sous SL

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h06 ----------




karamelmhou a dit:


> ClickToFlash n'est plus supporté. Tu devrais plutôt installer ClickToPlugin.



clicktoflash est toujours supporté, mais perso je l'ai laissé tomber au profit de Toutube5 Vertical Forest ( j'en avais marre de cliquer pour activer )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2013)

Si vous avez installé des extensions, désactivez-les, voire supprimez-les carrément.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Si vous avez installé des extensions, désactivez-les, voire supprimez-les carrément.


chez moi avec ou sans extensions Safari plante systématiquement à la première utilisation 
( j'ai un vague soupçon sur Top Site )
après ça va , ça ne replante que 1 ou 2 fois dans la journée 
symptômes apparus depuis la 10.8.2
comme dit plus haut , en attendant la 10.8.3 j'utilise Iron ou Camino et pas de problèmes


----------

